
Instagram Influencers Are Driving Luxury Hotels Crazy - uptown
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/06/instagram-influencers-are-driving-luxury-hotels-crazy/562679/?single_page=true
======
LarryDarrell
Sometimes it feels like the entire U.S. economy consists of perception
peddlers. Also Himalayan salt lamps and essential oils.

